# Bombed by Benevolently



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I have a new name for a forum brother here and I think Benevolent is a word that under estimates his kindness. No address, no name, just a humble package in my mail box. What can you say but Thanks a million brother!

Oh and I might add he's pretty Hard Headed! Who could this be, anyone have an idea?

@ebnash, thanks a ton brother! No ROTT here!


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

I am not sure but that bomb is a testament to the awesomeness of the Puff community.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

That's one Helluva hit there bud..

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

That's quite a nice selection there. If I were to start narrowing down, I'd be suspicious of Ron's bombings lately, but based on some sticks there I would also suspect JT and Erik. Interesting mystery, enjoy brother.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

blackrabbit said:


> I am not sure but that bomb is a testament to the awesomeness of the Puff community.


I agree you guys are "Awesome"!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Erik, that is a very handsome assortment for a very cool guy.:vs_cool:


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Wow! That's a great looking hit. All these bombs lately are getting contagious. 

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

That’s an awesome selection! Hats off to the mystery bomber!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

There's SIX of my favorite smokes of all time in there.. You gotta smoke that Alex asap. 

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice work and great assortment!

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> There's SIX of my favorite smokes of all time in there.. You gotta smoke that Alex asap.
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


Now that's saying something coming from you! I have the Alex on my Memorial day weekend schedule! Thanks

Would you list the other 5 from the top down please?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

RASS , HDM, TDL, CORTO, HONEYBEE

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

The la imperiosa is no slouch either.. Just not on " my must have in my humidor" list

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I hate to be the grammar police, but I think you misspelled something. Shouldn't that be Bene-violent? :vs_laugh:

Nice hit @ebnash!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

^^Lol, so true. 
Wow, what a nice punishment to receive there Charlie! While I can't vouch for the Alex (never had it), the rest in that line-up are A+ in most anyone's book here...mine included. Great job Erik!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Great hit !


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Been a part of many groups ...some good some bad....but never have I seen so much generosity and brotherly love from a group of people. The world still can be a beautiful place...one cigar at a time...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

A fantastic gesture Erick! Great lineup!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Another fantastic beat down!! Great selections there!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Nice hit there... 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Nice hit there buddy, very good selection..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

That's not a bomb that's a nuke very well done enjoy


Olecharlie said:


> I have a new name for a forum brother here and I think Benevolent is a word that under estimates his kindness. No address, no name, just a humble package in my mail box. What can you say but Thanks a million brother!
> 
> Oh and I might add he's pretty Hard Headed! Who could this be, anyone have an idea?
> 
> @ebnash, thanks a ton brother! No ROTT here!


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Thats a mighty fine hit


----------



## Cherokee98 (Apr 5, 2018)

Awesome selection, congrats.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's not a bomb that's a nuke very well done enjoy
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


You know it's good when Tony crosses over from the darkside to comment..lol

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------

